# SimpleShot Tubes



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have already done a review of my Scout slingshot from Flippinout Slingshots, and now I'd like to do one on some tubes Nathan sent me to field test. This is the first set I made and in the video I say that they are a little short for me. That's only because my hands are weak and the draw was a little too much for my own comfort.

Here's the review:
http://s796.beta.photobucket.com/user/p1pe09/media/NathansTubes_zps1f8259c1.mp4.html


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job, Bill! Good video








I need to see if I have enough of that tube left to do a set like you have them.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Nice job, Bill! Good video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, M_J. . . making these videos scares the heck out of me.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

M_J said:


> Nice job, Bill! Good video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJ- these are quite different from the ones we sent you to test. These have a .046" wall thickness vs. the .062" you have.

They are dang good tubes and we are having lots of fun shooting them pseudo tapered.

They will be on the Simple Shot site next week, when we launch an entirely new band and band supplies section...and they will all be on sale starting Christmas Day.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice review. I gotta try more tubes.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great vid DH and some nice looking tubes as well


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to trying these tubes!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Simple Shot said:


> Nice job, Bill! Good video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJ- these are quite different from the ones we sent you to test. These have a .046" wall thickness vs. the .062" you have.

[/quote]
That sounds like a really good compromise! The little ones are too light for me and the thick ones are too heavy. I'll have to try those out.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Dayhiker, good video. It's great to put a face and voice to the name. I 'll have to try some of those tubes as well. thanks


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

ok I guess I know what I'll be buying come next payday. If dayhiker is impressed I sure dont want to be left out


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

so far i have been very impressed with the tubes Nathan sells. i have tried the light tubes and the heavy tubes. my wife and grandkids like the light tubes but i really like the heavy tubes. i just got the scout SS and have been shooting one with the heavy tubes and one with the tbg flats .i dont have a cronometer but id swear the heavy tubes shoot faster then the tbg flats.i just got the 5 pack this last wenesday so i havent shot them to much.


----------

